#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do you have a role model? Share about him/her!

## Medusa

Nowadays people become tired and boring in their life. No matter how old are you? or how rich are you? the matter is everyone give up in their life. Does this sounds familiar with you?  :oh:  Don't worry. :Smile: 
Have a Role-model! It's the best very to self inspire to you. Be clear have a positive role model and no need in a same field but important is the role model must inspire you to achieve your goals.
Ask a question to your self? Am I have a role model? Does that role model inspire me when i faced bore in my goal seeking? Ask your self? must find answer!

Here's my turn. Yes i have a role model. She's the most inspiration to my life. Because she's disable lady but now she become role model to many of us like me. She's Muniba Mazari,My Lady. :love:  :love: 

This's an inspirational speech about her life. I suggest if you see this video. You must get inspired.






Have a wonderful Day! Don't Forget share about your role models. I am waiting hear about your one! :Thumbs:

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I have a role model. He is the great Sharanyan Sharama. He has come a long way to being the Founder of Extreme SEO Internet Solutions from a driver. He is an award winning entrepreneur. I am so inspired from his business activities. Yes! His words help me to raise my path. I also want to become an entreprenur like him. Do you want to know about him more? Read this.
Story of *Sharanyan Sharma*

----------


## Assassin

In my day to day life there is so many people teaches me so many great things, their is no restriction for age or gender. So many people Inspired me by their success stories but when it comes to mention who is your role model, "It always my Dad!". He teaches me the best things for my Life. He never force me to be a Doctor or an Engineer. He is the only one who trust me a lot and let me experience so many great thing. He always said that "just make me proud to say, you are my Son!" Hope I'll do that soon.

It always great to place your name to say "your are my Role model" !!!

----------


## Moana

My role model is my Mother  :love:  She has been a single parent for the last 15 years still now and I always look at her and wonder how she even managed herself in this society to raise the 3 of us. Just keep this quote in your mind '' AMMA IS OUR GOD'' there will be a no need to have a role mode at all. You'll automatically succeed in your life.

----------


## Moana

Assasin!

Loved your role model  :love:

----------


## Bhavya

Thank you for sharing this video premisha,

yes, i have my role model she is My Aunt,she is a lawyer by profession. she play her every role to the perfection, be it a daughter,wife,mother,Aunt,daughter in law or lawyer.
For me she is a definition for whole woman,she posses a amazing personality,she is independent, smart,discipline,responsible,humble,down to earth,kind, affectionate,helping minded,self respected and dignified woman. 

She always told me to live my life for myself with discipline,self respect and dignity.

she supported me,helped me and advised me to become a person who i am today.

I adore her for the way she carry herself,the way she helping others,the way she is fulfilling her duties and responsibilities and finally the person who she is.
hope one day i will make her proud with my great achievements !

----------


## Medusa

Yes i also get inspired from his story.You really take a positive role model. Best of Luck for the Future entrepreneur Thenuka.

----------


## Medusa

Wow assassin. You have such a real role model. Keep going your dad will support you always.Best of luck. :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Shivani you loves your mom very much. If you can take advice from her is very nice but make sure don.t restrict your goals with your love feel free to think more than your circle. If it possible you have a best role model.

----------


## Medusa

but both you are lucky to have your parents as your role model.

----------


## Medusa

Parijat really i wonder about your choice. I love this situation a boy has a role model in opposite gender. I can understand how smart your aunt from this.Best of luck yes you must make her proud.

----------


## Bhavya

> My role model is my Mother  She has been a single parent for the last 15 years still now and I always look at her and wonder how she even managed herself in this society to raise the 3 of us. Just keep this quote in your mind '' AMMA IS OUR GOD'' there will be a no need to have a role mode at all. You'll automatically succeed in your life.


My mother also A single parent from last 18 years.i must say she has strong will power and courage,i think i got them from her as well.i salute and respect my mother for her sacrifices and the struggles she went through to raise us.
I am cent per cent agree with your quote. What i have for my mother is love, affection and respect. I feel proud of her, I admire her every day.
But we choose our role models according to our aims and goals in our life, so it will be different to person to person.

----------


## Bhavya

> Parijat really i wonder about your choice. I love this situation a boy has a role model in opposite gender. I can understand how smart your aunt from this.Best of luck yes you must make her proud.


 Premisha, for your kind information i am not a boy :Big Grin: 
And there is no wrong in having a role model in opposite gender.
you choose your role model by inspiration ,there is no gender restriction in it.

----------


## Arthi

> Nowadays people become tired and boring in their life. No matter how old are you? or how rich are you? the matter is everyone give up in their life. Does this sounds familiar with you?  Don't worry.
> Have a Role-model! It's the best very to self inspire to you. Be clear have a positive role model and no need in a same field but important is the role model must inspire you to achieve your goals.
> Ask a question to your self? Am I have a role model? Does that role model inspire me when i faced bore in my goal seeking? Ask your self? must find answer!
> 
> Here's my turn. Yes i have a role model. She's the most inspiration to my life. Because she's disable lady but now she become role model to many of us like me. She's Muniba Mazari,My Lady.
> 
> This's an inspirational speech about her life. I suggest if you see this video. You must get inspired.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very inspirational speech!
yes, I would like to share about my role model my mother. Her dream was become a violinist and she eligible for that but she sacrifice her dreams and took a courage to take care of us. she is simple woman who faced lot problems with small smile. i had bad habit that i easily give up but She taught me "Never say can't; Tell me you don't want to; Tell me you don't know how and I'll show you;But never say 'can't'".Her advises and prayers are the reason for the place i hold now in my life.

----------


## Ranjini

Such a great topic. Here, we people identify a person as their role model. But how many of you are trying to achieve something new in your own way and willing to be a role model for your generations.

----------


## Ranjini

Such a great topic. Here, we people identify a person as their role model. But how many of you are trying to achieve something new in your own way and willing to be a role model for your generations.

----------


## Medusa

It's very heart touching but there's no age limit for your success you can encourage to your mother also. She's a good role model for you. Best of luck for your succes karthi

----------


## Medusa

Yes it's a critical question but we must find a answer for it. When we achieve we can be a role model for others,but to achieve we must motivate ourselves.

----------


## Medusa

ohh sorry for that.Yes you are correct but let's take most of the boys they mostly prefer as role-model within their gender.but girls not be like that.

----------


## Shamee

> Nowadays people become tired and boring in their life. No matter how old are you? or how rich are you? the matter is everyone give up in their life. Does this sounds familiar with you?  Don't worry.
> Have a Role-model! It's the best very to self inspire to you. Be clear have a positive role model and no need in a same field but important is the role model must inspire you to achieve your goals.
> Ask a question to your self? Am I have a role model? Does that role model inspire me when i faced bore in my goal seeking? Ask your self? must find answer!
> 
> Here's my turn. Yes i have a role model. She's the most inspiration to my life. Because she's disable lady but now she become role model to many of us like me. She's Muniba Mazari,My Lady.
> 
> This's an inspirational speech about her life. I suggest if you see this video. You must get inspired.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I don't like to copy anyone. So I take specific qualities of persons as role model. If I see some good characters in someone, I will check whether it suits me or not and then I will try to follow it. In my point of view, if I select one person as a role model its copying her/ him and we make us to live another one's life. So try take some features as role model, not the persons. It's just my suggestion  :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Yes it's depend on your attitude.But your idea also unique and fresh one thank you.

----------


## Bhavya

> ohh sorry for that.Yes you are correct but let's take most of the boys they mostly prefer as role-model within their gender.but girls not be like that.


May be you are right. 
Hope this situation also change in the Future.

----------


## Karikaalan

for me It's A.R.Rahman since my childhood. His passion for music admires me always. He tries to change in according to the generation change. I love his attitude and the way he speaks and everything.

----------


## Bhavya

> for me It's A.R.Rahman since my childhood. His passion for music admires me always. He tries to change in according to the generation change. I love his attitude and the way he speaks and everything.


Yeah you're correct, A.R.Rahman keep on updating his music for the taste of current generation that's one of the reason for his success,In my school days My Bio sir told us to keep on updated to the current trend because if we didn't do so we will become outdated.

PS: A.R.Rahman is my favorite as well. He makes soulful music

----------


## Bhavya

> Such a great topic. Here, we people identify a person as their role model. But how many of you are trying to achieve something new in your own way and willing to be a role model for your generations.


I appreciate your thoughts Ranjini, In my opinion before we become role model ourselves, We want someone to show us the right path for our success in our chosen field, So that we can achieve the success we desire in our unique way and become a role model for our next generation , Our role models are like our teachers who show us the right path and teach values in our life.

There is nothing wrong in having a role model in your life.

----------


## Katren

> Nowadays people become tired and boring in their life. No matter how old are you? or how rich are you? the matter is everyone give up in their life. Does this sounds familiar with you?  Don't worry.
> Have a Role-model! It's the best very to self inspire to you. Be clear have a positive role model and no need in a same field but important is the role model must inspire you to achieve your goals.
> Ask a question to your self? Am I have a role model? Does that role model inspire me when i faced bore in my goal seeking? Ask your self? must find answer!
> 
> Here's my turn. Yes i have a role model. She's the most inspiration to my life. Because she's disable lady but now she become role model to many of us like me. She's Muniba Mazari,My Lady.
> 
> This's an inspirational speech about her life. I suggest if you see this video. You must get inspired.
> 
> 
> ...




Great question @Premisha. First of all, thanks for asking such a wonderful question. Yes, I have been inspired by many people in my life for different fields. Some of the public figures and rest of them are in my family and others are in my professional field.

*Public figures:* There are a lot of people. But Jhansi Rani is my favorite and she changed the definition of women. Thats why I impressed very much of her.
*Family:* My Father  He is my inspiration, he is teaching me the biggest lesson of the value of life.
*Professional Field:* My welwisher Sharanyan Sharma Sir  I learned a lot. Especially, He educates me how to become a better and unique person in professional life.

----------


## Katren

> Yes, I have a role model. He is the great Sharanyan Sharama. He has come a long way to being the Founder of Extreme SEO Internet Solutions from a driver. He is an award winning entrepreneur. I am so inspired from his business activities. Yes! His words help me to raise my path. I also want to become an entreprenur like him. Do you want to know about him more? Read this.
> Story of *Sharanyan Sharma*


Hey! You're right Thenuka. I'm also inspired by Sharanyan Sir. What an amazing and talented person he is. When I meet him, after that, I learned a lot from sir. Still, I'm learning. That's a blessing to me. I want to be a best public speaker better than Sir  :Sorry:

----------


## Dhiya

Hey, Nice to meet you as having same role model. Noone can't beat him in public speaking. :yes:

----------


## Medusa

Yes most of the people who interest music he's the best role model in real life also he plays a such a cute role.

----------


## Medusa

Wow it's nice to hear from both of you.

----------


## Beacon

> In my day to day life there is so many people teaches me so many great things, their is no restriction for age or gender. So many people Inspired me by their success stories but when it comes to mention who is your role model, "It always my Dad!". He teaches me the best things for my Life. He never force me to be a Doctor or an Engineer. He is the only one who trust me a lot and let me experience so many great thing. He always said that "just make me proud to say, you are my Son!" Hope I'll do that soon.
> It always great to place your name to say "your are my Role model" !!!


No doubt about that, Mostly the girls used to say their dad is their roll-model and men's says their mother , of course no discrimination at all  :Smile:  Love that  :love:

----------

